# Classical era chamber music history books



## MBK (May 24, 2021)

I'm looking for good history/reference books about chamber music of Schumann, Schubert, Mendelssohn their contemporaries. Looking for comparative analysis of music in particular.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

MBK said:


> I'm looking for good history/reference books about chamber music of Schumann, Schubert, Mendelssohn their contemporaries. Looking for comparative analysis of music in particular.


Hello back, did you see this section?
Music Books - A Quick Reference


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

MBK said:


> I'm looking for good history/reference books about chamber music of Schumann, Schubert, Mendelssohn their contemporaries. Looking for comparative analysis of music in particular.


John Daviero's Crossing Paths.


----------

